
I Recommend My Clients Not Use KSQL and Kafka Streams - msluyter
https://www.jesse-anderson.com/2019/10/why-i-recommend-my-clients-not-use-ksql-and-kafka-streams/
======
johnnywalker817
KSQL feels like the enterprise equivalent of tesla autopilot. Confluent is
trying to generate a ton of hype behind it at their keynotes, yet I've yet to
see it work successfully in production. Apache Flink and Spark Streaming seem
to be miles ahead.

------
truth_seeker
Me too. :)

In fact, I try my best to not use Kafka at all. Most of the applications don't
have that kind of load and adopting Kafka leads to heavyweight architecture.

In my experience, it is easy to emulate Kafka topic behaviour on modern SQL
databases (for example LISTEN/UNLISTEN/NOTIFY in PostgreSQL), rather than
doing whole gymanstic of KSQL layer on Kafka beast and still fall short of
SQL2016 spec by a large margin. I always look for databases which application
uses as a primary DB with support for Streams/CDC (Change Data Capture) either
natively OR it is easy to implement thin layer over the DB within 2-3 days.

